# Who here has lost a rod while fishing?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The strangest hook-up thread got me a-wonderin'- If there are that many of you that have caught a pole while fishing, how many of you have lost one? Let's hear the story


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I lost a Loomis rod and Evo reel last year in Henry's fork.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Once had my spinning reel break and fall off in 40 feet of water. I was able to get it back since the line was still attached to it. But as I pulled up the line, it came off the reel, once I pulled off all the line, I finally was able to get it back.

Never lost the entire kit and kabootle though. That would put a damper on your fishing trip.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and my friend's wife were inside my fishing shack while ice fishing at Fish Lake. We heard squealing inside the shack and knew some commotion was going on. The story they told: One caught a fish and reeled it in. It came off the hook as soon as they got it out of the hole. As they both tried to grab it, it flopped over and down the other hole. In the excitement someone bumped a rod and it slid through the first hole. They still giggle about it when we are camped together.


----------



## Gameface (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, it's been a while.

I grew up right about where I-80 goes over the Jordan river (~2nd S. 11th W) and we'd occasionally borrow my parents fishing stuff and try to catch a few carp or suckers. We didn't really know what we were doing and we spent more days not catching fish than catching them. We'll a buddy of mine had my mom's fishing pole and he pretty much just let it go as he cast it. We were probably 8. Anyway, I hadn't asked to borrow the stuff and my mom wasn't too pleased when I told her.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9136


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My first real grown up set that I bought all by myself from my first job at 12... Lost at Hite from the boat. I was done fishing for a minute and just left it against the gunwale, as we readied to leave for the day a fishing partner set it up with the others, I assumed that he had hooked the hook to an eyelet, all of a sudden at full throttle the rod goes flying out, had let out all of the line and got caught; I was very sad over it. As the boat was being trailered I wandered the beach and found a pretty nice diving watch; kind of like carma I reckon. Same location at the Co River bridge my dad did catch my brother's pole after he lost it with the biggest lure that he had from about 30' of water, amazing that he caught the line on that.


----------



## lvnstmc (May 11, 2008)

I took a friend of mine and his son fishing with me last year on DC for bass and the kid dropped not one but two of my poles in the lake lucky for me I was able to snag the last one after about 15 min. of try to snag it. I did want to make the kid to give up on fishing so I tried to be patient, but it was hard for me I must admit. As for me I have lost pole ends before but never the whole rod and just last fall snagged a trolling rod of the bottom of Flaming gorge while dragging the bottom of Davies.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Lost a brand new ugly stik and diawa reel at utah lake i casted out some bread to catch some bait turned my head and it was gone.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Not me, but my neighbor. I took a couple of neighbor kids fishing. They both grew up in Texas fishing for bass. They thought we Utah fishermen were sub par and so were our bass. They are great kids though, and I had promised them a trip to Pelican. Well we went on a beautiful spring morning. While they were still rigging up, I threw out a texas-rigged rubber worm and caught a nice bass on my first cast. It got them all excited. They finished rigging up. The youngest of the brothers was so excited, he wound up for a mighty cast and as he heaved the lure to the sweet spot among some bull rushes in the center of the lake, the whole rod flew out of his hand. Before we could weigh anchor and get over there, it sank out of sight. I made the mistake of laughing right out loud. :lol: :lol: It was awhile before Alex and I were friends again!

When he gets home from his mission in a few months, I will give him a new rod and reel and take him to Pelican again! Maybe we can find that sweet spot and dredge up the lost rod??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Lost my trolling rod of the bottom of Flaming gorge while fishing the bottom of Davies last summer. That was kind of a bummer. :mrgreen:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I lost a Loomis rod and Evo reel last year in Henry's fork.


That's weird, I found a Loomis and Evo last summer in the same area. :wink: Finders keepers.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YOU LIE! It has my name on it you rat!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

One of my favorite fishing stories. I had a rod that was older than me. Not sure how it came to me, a hand me down of sorts I guess, all I know is that it had been with me on many trips and earned itself a special spot in my heart. 
On one trip up to Strawberry, I had that treasured rod sitting on the back bench of our old ski boat. It was connected to some concoction of cheese, glitter and a sliding led weight. I like to be as diligent of a bait fisherman so I normally keep a good eye on my rod tip. That day was no different. I was sitting in my favorite spot on the boat with a careful eye trained on that pole. I watched it take a little dip, but I kept my cool and waited to let whatever was playing with it really take it. The next movement that pole made was a 350 fps leap out of the boat. I got to the edge of the boat just in time to see my graphite brother leave a wake on its way down to the bottom. Even though I was old enough to drive at the time didn't mean I was too old to cry like a baby. My dad talked me into setting up the extra rod. I did so half heartedly. It didn't feel the same, but I figured it would take my mind off of things. Before too long my dad pulled in a 24 in. 4 lb rainbow, very cool. And not too long after that I landed that trout's twin brother. The sting was fading. Time came to leave and I started retrieving my POWER bait. My treble hook made it back to me along with some extra line attached. I thought there was no way I could be this lucky. No doubt when I grabbed the line there was something attached. A couple minutes of pulling in line yielded my trusty rod and reel :!: :!: :!: I can still picture that rod tip popping out of the water. Both it and I took a deep breath it seemed. My cheers rivaled my earlier cries. What a day. The fish that robbed me had gotten off during the course of the day, but no doubt I would have drop kicked that thing if I ever got my hands on it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Time came to leave and I started retrieving my POWER bait. My treble hook made it back to me along with some extra line attached.


Nice story BUT... I bet you were glad you were using a trebble hook and not a single barbless. Hahaha Really though, that is an awesome story!


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Not one but two! Consecutive ice trips to fishlake i decided i'd put my two pole stamp to use with my ice rods and rigged them with the old hovering minnow about 50 feet deep. The first trip i propped it up on a camp chair next to the hole and while pre occupied with my tube jig setup i looked over to see the rod bouncing hard and finally tip the camp chair. Slam dunk right into the 12" hole bye bye ice rod. Next week/trip, i thought i had been educated and set up the same rig, this time i set the pole about 15 feet away from the ice hole and on the ground figuring if it got stung that i was fast enough to get it before it made it to the hole. WRONG! Once again as i was pre occupied with a jig rod, i heard the pole start sliding and took off on a dead run for it. I did a baseball legs first slide in a half hearted attempt to catch it and was able to grab the end for a second but that was it down she went and curse words could've been heard for at least 50 miles. I've since devised new ways to stop this from happening but i'm sure i'll lose another rig or two. I wish someone would've had a camera that day i could've made the ten grand on AFHV.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well never lost a rod & reel...but....  

When a kid Grandparents took us to Canada every summer in August...Grandpa had a 14' deep "V" boat with an antique 10HP Mercury (I believe) on it...the kind of motor with the old rope pull and wooden handle around the top to start it and you had to turn it around to go in reverse.

Took Grandma with us on one of our last fish'n trips and went about 5 miles from camp. Caught a few pike and walleye. Headed back to camp I asked Grandpa for his pocket knife to play with and carve on a piece of drift wood...think I was 10-12 years old at the time. 

Well, reaching into his pocket he took his hand off the tiller and the motor fell off the transom into the drink :shock:...forgot to tighten down and secure it with the chain.  

Got a tow back to camp and Grandpa hired a couple of camp hands to dive for the motor...it was never recovered (at least while we were there). To this day I'll never forget that incident and other youthful fish'n ole-by-the-ways....


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I was pulling in the anchor at Scofield and watched my beautiful Shimano Stradic/Ugly Stik combo jump overboard. I went in about halfway after it, but there was no chance. It was gone forever.


----------

